# Bloating? Overeating?



## Excalibuitar (May 24, 2011)

Do goats overeat? My goats are still very new to their new home so I'm wondering if they are overeating because of that. Or something. Haha. I have no idea.

They both have been eating nonstop all day (grass and blackberry leaves..) and have pretty big bellies.

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos- ... 5782_n.jpg

There's a picture.. Kind of hard to tell from just that, but oh well.

I was reading that baking soda can help them digest food. Should I mix it in with some commercial goat chow?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine have baking soda in a container by itself that they can get to all the time. They seam to eat it as they need it. 

If your goats weren't on a green area before they can overeat and get bloat. In goats bloat can be deadly. 

If the greens are new to them I usually let them feed on it for only a hour a day for a few days then increase time so they gradually get used to it and don't go crazy eating. 
I also would give them their hay first then let them out to the greens.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Just from those pics... I can tell they are very cute goats! Have you posted pics yet? Agree with freedomstarfarm... free choice baking soda, eat hay first, and watch for any signs of discomfort, or if they aren't belching.. chewing cud.. etc. Also you can put their front legs up on a step or stone and encourage them to burp. Take care of those cute babies! Good luck!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes goat sure can over eat. Have they been given their CDT shot? That helps them from getting to sick from over eating. 

I also have baking soda out and I have a bolat block out. They can eat them when they need and believe me they do, but it is not a 100% sure fix, you still have to watch them.

Most people do not realize goats eat 8-10 tiems a day, that is what keeps their rumen going. I am sure they are laying around when you are not watching them.


----------

